# Gaming Machine Rs.135K



## abhinav.faujdar (Dec 15, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I will use this machine mostly for gaming. Games like BattleField, CoD, MaxPayne, NFS, Dirt, Skyrim, Metro, GTA and .... .....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 135K,  can't

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes, when needed

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: not gonna add now, but would buy a 2TB hdd a month or two later... have a USB3.0 500GB external... would use that for now

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 23" or 24", 1080p or max resolution of the monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Not gonna buy HD/KB/Mouse/Speakers as of now, will use the ones which i have... but would buy a month or 2 later

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: by Jan 2012

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, but would try to assemble it by myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Jaipur - Rajasthan, no high end shops here, would either go to Delhi or online shops

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Well i have some components in mind...


Processor - Intel Core i7 3770K
Motherboard - Asus Maximus V Formula
RAM - Corsair Vengeance 2133MHz 2*4GB / ??
GPU - AMD Radeon HD 7970 / NVidia GTX 680
Monitor - Dell U2412M / ??

Solid State Drive - OCZ Vertex(VTX3LP-25SAT3-120G) / Crucial M4 / Samsung 830{120-128GB}
PSU - Corsair HX850 / CM Silent ProM2 1000W
Cabinet - NZXT Switch 810 / CM Storm Stryker
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100 Cooler
Optical Drive - ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA
UPS - APC Back-UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN)


I am pretty much confused about everything... need your help guys..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Here you go... Components you've chosen are gr8 and fit in your money.. only some changes here and there -


ComponentNamePriceCPUCore i5 3770K20,000MotherboardAsus Maximus V Formula21,000RAMG.Skill TridentX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB)8,000Graphics CardSapphire AMD HD 7970 Vapor-X34,000PSUCorsair TX850v28,000CabinetCM Storm Stryker13,000SSDCorsair Force Series 3 120GB7,000MonitorBenQ G2420HD10,000Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST900UPSAPC Back-UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN)6,000CPU CoolerCorsair H1008,000 Total1,35,900


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 15, 2012)

abhinav look at gameranands thread he recently bought pc of 135k


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is that link to gameranand rig -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/165129-gaming-rig-around-130k.html


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

The components you have chosen are good enough, go ahead with them. No need to change them.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 15, 2012)

@mandarpalshikhar  i want to ask you how is maximus v gene as i am thinking to buy it
SORRY for going off topic in this thread


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

GAmer Anands rig with little changes. Wont compromise on the performance though.

Processor	Intel Core i7 3770K	19240
Motherboard	Asus Maximus V Formula	20696
RAM	Corsair Vengeance 2.0 2133MHz	 - 4160
Crucial M4 128GB - 7900
Graphics Card	Sapphire HD7870 GHz Edition x2 Crossfire - Rs 33280
Power Supply	Corsair HX850	10816
Cabinet	Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX	11700
CPU Cooler	Corsair A70 - Rs 3600
Optical Drive	ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA	1040
UPS	APC Back-UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN)- 5044
LG LED 27"  (E 2742 V)  - Rs 18990

Total - Rs 136466/-


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> @mandarpalshikhar  i want to ask you how is maximus v gene as i am thinking to buy it
> SORRY for going off topic in this thread



PMed you

And guys one more thing... *OCZ might be getting bankrupt soon*... so we'll avoid OCZ in future because of warranty issues.

*www.streetauthority.com/investing-basics/bankruptcy-watch-struggling-tech-stock-cant-afford-any-more-losses-459898


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> GAmer Anands rig with little changes. Wont compromise on the performance though.
> 
> Processor	Intel Core i7 3770K	19240
> Motherboard	Asus Maximus V Formula	20696
> ...



Very balanced indeed. 
However not the prices of Vedant has increased a bit so the final price would be more like 137K for OP. 
He don't have to buy any Headphones, KB, mouse so I guess that enabled him to go for a SSD as well.


----------



## N@m@n (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> GAmer Anands rig with little changes. Wont compromise on the performance though.
> 
> Processor	Intel Core i7 3770K	19240
> Motherboard	Asus Maximus V Formula	20696
> ...



looks amazing


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> GAmer Anands rig with little changes. Wont compromise on the performance though.
> 
> Processor	Intel Core i7 3770K	19240
> Motherboard	Asus Maximus V Formula	20696
> ...



Sorry I forgot to mention in my previous post but I think that a Asus Matrix 7970 is also a good option if OP wants to go for a single GPU setup. 
With CF setup there will be a learning curve so its upto OP whether he wants it or not.


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

Avoid CF unless you are well versed with dual GPUs or have a good understanding, get GTX680.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Avoid CF unless you are well versed with dual GPUs or have a good understanding, get GTX680.



Wouldn't a 7970 would be a better idea than 680 ??


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Wouldn't a 7970 would be a better idea than 680 ??


7970 wins some, 680 wins some plus it has physx(for eg borderlands 2 looks mundane without physx),  so to each his own.

Also in kolkata the 680 is significantly cheaper than 7970, by atleast 3k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Better a CF at that price range. Two 7870 will win hands down and will cost a mere Rs  2000 more but will have significant FPS increment.


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Better a CF at that price range. Two 7870 will win hands down and will cost a mere Rs  2000 more but will have significant FPS increment.


And the headaches? Same with SLI profiles, a lot of games come with broken or non existing profiles, then you have to tweak the ini's, download modded drivers and stuff, too much work to enjoy a game.


----------



## vkl (Dec 15, 2012)

Intel i5 3570k -13.5k
Asus Maximus V Formula -21k
G.Skill RipjawsX 2133MHz(2*4)(F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL) -5.3k 
CM stryker -11k
Corsair HX850 -11k or Corsair TX850V2 -8k
Corsair H100 -7.2k or Corsair A70 -4k
Corsair 120GB Force GT SSD -7k or OCZ 128GB Vertex 4 SSD -7.3k
ASUS LED PA238Q -18k or DELL TFT 24" ST2440L - 14k
Asus DRW-24B5ST -1k
SAPPHIRE HD 7970 OC Edition -29k or Sapphire HD7870*2 Crossfire - Rs 36k
APC Back-UPS 1100VA- 5.1k


If purpose is gaming i5 3570k is more than enough,you can do without i7 3770k.Also i5 3570k can be overclocked for more performance if needed.
For water cooling H100 is fine with very low noise at load.Noctua NH U12P SE2 is bit hard to find,can go with it in case of air-cooling otherwise A70 is fine.
For single GPU configuration sapphire hd7970 OC edition is well priced,overclocks quite well,in many cases above 1250MHz+.
Asus Matrix platinum hd7970 was around 36k,is probably the best HD7970 till now,but not worth 7k over sapphire hd7970 OC edition.
For crossfireX configuration hd7870*2 would be fine.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 15, 2012)

^Vkl when did you became the section MOD I cant believe my eyes 
the OPs major requirement is gaming so i5 3570k is more than enough for him no current game can fully utilize CPU's full potential unless OP is into GTA 4 or civilization V which is more a CPU intensive ones.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

My vote goes for single GPU thing as I've personally experienced how bad nvidia SLI is and cannot trust AMD crossfire as well. The driver support is still at nascent stages i guess.
Yes they give boost in some title but the trouble they give always outweigh the benefits. Of course its my personal opinion


----------



## vkl (Dec 15, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> the OPs major requirement is gaming so i5 3570k is more than enough for him no current game can fully utilize CPU's full potential unless OP is into GTA 4 or civilization V which is more a CPU intensive ones.


Even most of the CPU bound games utilize up-to 4 cores properly.In Civ5,GTA4 both i5 2xxx/3xxx and i7 2xxx/3xxx perform nearly identical.
In GTA4 the processors which can't process 4 threads simultaneously are hindered to an extent but anything above quad core processors are fine.
In some CPU-bound games ability to feed data faster to GPU matters than number of cores,that's why sandy/ivy i7/i5s are noticeably faster than an fx8150 in games like skyrim and civ5.
So i7 3770k or i5 3570k doesn't make any noticeable difference as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Well like I said there is a learning curve for CF setup and there is peace of mind with single card setup. So its upto OP, what he wants to choose. As for me I chose CF setup to gain that extra performance and I can live with some tweaks as I don't play games as soon as they are released and after some weeks or months optimized profiles and patches comes anyway so I don't have anything to worry about but thats just me .


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ True... its matter of personal choice.. nothing is wrong in this world


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

vkl said:


> Even most of the CPU bound games utilize up-to 4 cores properly.In Civ5,GTA4 both i5 2xxx/3xxx and i7 2xxx/3xxx perform nearly identical.
> In GTA4 the processors which can't process 4 threads simultaneously are hindered to an extent but anything above quad core processors are fine.
> *In some CPU-bound games ability to feed data faster to GPU matters than number of cores,that's why sandy/ivy i7/i5s are noticeably faster than an fx8150 in games like skyrim and civ5.*
> So i7 3770k or i5 3570k doesn't make any noticeable difference as far as gaming is concerned.


And I thought it was all dues to sandy's faster bus and cache.


----------



## Myth (Dec 15, 2012)

*7970 *vs 680 

Nvidia vs. AMD Current-Gen Comparison
2012 GPU and Driver Comparison Roundup
GTX 680 vs. Radeon HD 7970 - Multi-Display Showdown


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Neo said:


> Nvidia GTX 680 will definitely be a win over a HD7970 . Get the Asus Direct CUII Top GTX680 if you can, else Zotac GTX680 is fine.
> Also for the monitor, BenQ EW2430V is the best choice in the 24" category.
> Philips 273P3LPH will be the best buy in the 27" category. Both the monitors shell out for ~20k



The LG 27" that has been suggested shares the same panel but LG offers better service than Philips, hence.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> 7970 wins some, 680 wins some plus it has physx(for eg borderlands 2 looks mundane without physx),  so to each his own.
> 
> Also in kolkata the 680 is significantly cheaper than 7970, by atleast 3k.



Another strong reason is TXAA and from early impressions, its a must have. 4x TXAA + FXAA not only gives better AA than 8x MSAA + FXAA , but also gives better image quality with no loss in image sharpness. Not to forget txaa + fxaa is extremely less memory bandwidth dependent and performance loss is minimal which isn't the case with MSAA.

Call of duty black ops 2 and assasin's creed 3 are the two titles that have TXAA support and unlike physx, this will be supported in a majority of titles including crysis 3.

Besides, i don't think directcompute performance suffers in kepler series. Far cry 3's dunia 2 engine uses "Deferred Radiance Transfer Volumes" which is nothing but a global illumination system 
that uses directcompute. I don't think kepler cards perform bad in the game at all.

High-Detail Benchmarks : Far Cry 3 Performance, Benchmarked

670 is just 1 fps slower than 7970. So a 680 will be faster. 

Also in civ 5 that uses directcompute, a gtx 660 scores higher than a 7850 which are equivalent cards. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/CG6hZ.png

*i.imgur.com/DtWzm.png


Directcompute performance in games is not a measure of absolute compute power of a gpu.
GCN is far superior in absolute compute performance.
Kepler has enough resources to get the directcompute job done required by games.

Its main disadvantage is its shorter memory bus that sees it perform relatively low under high AA settings with resolutions north of 1080p. 
But with the advent of TXAA, this is going to change.


----------



## abhinav.faujdar (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for your help...
i have finalized the following components till now...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor - Intel Core i7 3770K - just want it to be an i7 machine... 
Motherboard - Asus Maximus V Formula
RAM - G.Skill RipjawsX 2133MHz(2*4)(F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
Solid State Drive - Samsung 830 / Crucial M4  - whichever is available
Cabinet - CM Storm Trooper
PSU - Corsair HX850
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100
Optical Drive - ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA
UPS - APC Back-UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GamerAnand - how is the backup of the UPS you have...


Though am still confused about the GPU and monitor...
which one to choose... which one is better...

GPU - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD 7970 / Asus MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 / Asus HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 OR MSI GTX 680 Lightning / Asus DC2T 680(is this available in india)
Monitor - ASUS-VE278Q / LG-E2742V OR Dell U2412M / Dell ST2440L / BenQ G2420HD - have gone through the reviews of these.. they all seem good

About the SLI/CF or Single GPU.. would like to stick with one good GPU for the moment..

Guys ... thanks again for your help... but i still need your help...

Abhinav


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2012)

MSI GTX680 Lightning hands down if you can get it, else Asus 680 DC2T.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2012)

abhinav.faujdar said:


> GPU - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD 7970 / Asus MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 / Asus HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 OR MSI GTX 680 Lightning / Asus DC2T 680(is this available in india)


After Catalyst 12.11 betas, HD 7970 is a quite faster than GTX 680. *www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/12/fall_2012_gpu_driver_comparison_roundup/3 Get whichever is cheaper.

I'd say Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X since it is faster in most games and cheaper (at my place) as well.


----------


Since there were reports, I've deleted thread derailing posts. If you're coming here and posting to "prove yourself right" or '*I WON AN INTERNET ARGUMENT* - AWARD' instead of helping the thread creator, you'll simply get a ban from next time because either case, you're an idiot. No warnings. No questions asked. Keep your ego/fanboyism out of your head before posting.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 19, 2012)

GPU - Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X
Monitor - LG LED 27" (E 2742 V)

Nothing beats them.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

And what about Asus Matrix Hd 7970 Platinum. I guess OP can fit that into his budget as well.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 19, 2012)

Get HD 7970 Asus Direct CU II Top OC version instead. There are certain reports about Matrix Platinum not being overclocked at the expected level.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> And what about* Asus Matrix Hd 7970 Platinum*. I guess OP can fit that into his budget as well.



I couldn't find it anywhere for sale  ... please post link if you have any. My friend wants to buy it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Get Asus Direct CU II Top OC version instead. There are certain reports about Matrix Platinum not being overclocked at the expected level.


Hmm.....Didn't knew about that. I thought that its the best 7970 card in terms of overclocking with plethora of features to overclock on card itself.


mandarpalshikar said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere for sale  ... please post link if you have any. My friend wants to buy it.


Its available with PrimeABGB and Vedant Computers.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually I was checking the user reviews in different forums like HardOcp, guru3d and Anandtech. Found out that the card can't be pushed after a certain level, and of that, the extra price isn't justified. Better get the HD 7970 Asus Direct CU II Top version which offers good price and above average overclocking potential. It is probably 30.8K + Tax in Vedant.


----------



## abhinav.faujdar (Dec 21, 2012)

abhinav.faujdar said:


> Thank you guys for your help...
> i have finalized the following components till now...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hi Guys,

have finalized the following components as of now...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor - Intel 3.5 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i7 3770K
MotherBoard - Asus Maximus V Formula
Graphics Card - Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz EDITION 3GB
RAM - G.Skill RipjawsX 2133MHz(2*4)(F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL)
Solid State Drive - Samsung 830
Optical Drive - Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive (Black)
Power Supply - Corsair CMPSU-850HXV2UK 850 Watts
CPU Cooler - Corsair H100 Cooler
Cabinet - CM Storm Trooper
Monitor - LG-E2742V
UPS - APC Back-UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Still suggestions are welcome as now i am going to try to get it at the lowest prices .. 
have asked Vedant Computers about the prices of the above parts....

any other trusted place from where i can buy... have no idea about Nehru Place at all...
would love to have some suggestions from you guys to where to go and not...
*guys from Delhi who have been to Nehru Place, is there any diff in the online prices and the prices there at the shops....*
i mean to say is it worth travelling more than 500 kms in a day to buy stuff from there...

Thank you all for your help...
m busy like hell at work on a new project, cant check the thread on daily basis...  though i am grateful to the guys who have replied and suggested this config...

Thanks,
Abhinav


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

there are few trusted shops but i think now days the pricing in  other cities like kolkata and mumbai are better than nehru place in delhi....


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

Well Nehru Place in not worth travelling 500kms I guess as the prices are not that great. You can get Nehru Place prices from SMC International anyway who does shipping in India. Prices in Nehru place are all the same anyway as compared to others. I have found that in Kolkata and Mumbai prices are cheaper than expected.
I would advice you to buy your Cabinet locally if you can as it might get damaged in transportation. I have seen several cases of that specially if Cabinet is mostly plastic and all.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2012)

Abhinav, I think you should reconsider the Display you're getting. Granted it is a 27" diplay, but it is just a 60 Hz 1080P display and based on *TN* panel and priced around 19K. It also offers relatively lesser brightness, 250 nit, compared to the other products at the same price point. I hope you know that TN panel does not provide very good color quality and viewing angle compared to an IPS panel. So if you are opting for a 60 Hz display, get a better quality IPS panel based one instead of a bigger TN panel based one.

There are couple of 24" IPS panel based displays available around 15K to 16K from brands like Dell, AOC, Asus and ViewSonic. Choose one of them.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2012)

*@ OP*

If you plan to stick with a single gpu, then get this - MSI R7970 LIGHTNING GRAPHIC CARD

The best 7970 for the price imo. 

If planning for crossfire, then get the following card:

MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC GRAPHIC CARD

Its a reference design and is ideal for crossfire builds as the fan and vent mechanism expels hot air out of the cabinet instead of throwing it inside.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

I personally don't like a 27" monitor to be sitting on my Computer Table, size is just too much for eyes to catch complete image. I don't know its a personal preference maybe its weird.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I personally don't like a 27" monitor to be sitting on my Computer Table, size is just too much for eyes to catch complete image. I don't know its a personal preference maybe its weird.



You can always attach that with the wall.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I personally don't like a 27" monitor to be sitting on my Computer Table, size is just too much for eyes to catch complete image. I don't know its a personal preference maybe its weird.



Mine is a 32" . Gaming to Movies to surfing its awesome!!! I never wanna go back to a smaller screen. Yes mine is hung on the wall too and properly properly calibrated!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol.. I connect my pc to my 42" TV for videos n stuff.. But the irony is that, through VGA port, TV only supports 1280x720...


----------



## abhinav.faujdar (Dec 23, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Abhinav, I think you should reconsider the Display you're getting. Granted it is a 27" diplay, but it is just a 60 Hz 1080P display and based on *TN* panel and priced around 19K. It also offers relatively lesser brightness, 250 nit, compared to the other products at the same price point. I hope you know that TN panel does not provide very good color quality and viewing angle compared to an IPS panel. So if you are opting for a 60 Hz display, get a better quality IPS panel based one instead of a bigger TN panel based one.
> 
> There are couple of 24" IPS panel based displays available around 15K to 16K from brands like Dell, AOC, Asus and ViewSonic. Choose one of them.



agree man... i could find only these.. ASUS PA238Q, Dell U2412M, Dell ST2440L - do these all are < 18K, cant afford a monitor > 18k
*while going through the reviews somewhere i came across backlight-bleeding issues with IPS.. !!*


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 23, 2012)

benq rl2450ht


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 23, 2012)

abhinav.faujdar said:


> agree man... i could find only these.. ASUS PA238Q, Dell U2412M, Dell ST2440L - do these all are < 18K, cant afford a monitor > 18k
> *while going through the reviews somewhere i came across backlight-bleeding issues with IPS.. !!*



I-PS though definitely better but with a modern TN panel and sitting in straight view wont hamper a lot.The size is an advantage. IPS /VA all have back light bleeding issues but a lot has changed since. Now a days they dont suffer as much. 

Dell ST2440L - VA panel. Not an IPS.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

Actually the back light bleeding issues are almost solved with both IPS and VA panels. I was checking reviews of couple of VA panel based displays from View Sonic and BenQ and the reviewers mentioned that Back Light bleeding issues are practically not present in those displays.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 23, 2012)

@OP How about getting Gigabyte GTX 680 Windforce 3x Edition ?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Its a good choice if available around or under 30k. Has very good overclocking potential and provides great performance out of the box.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it available in India?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

You can go with the following config for your gaming rig and by overclocking your GPU you can exceed even 7970 as well.I recommend Dell S2740L or Viewsonic VX2770Smh-LED which are both gud monitors which suit your gaming needs perfectly.


Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
Asus Maximus V Gene -14500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition-22000,
Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB -15300,
Corsair 300R -4200,
Seasonic X660(SS660KM) -7500,
Corsair H60 Cooler -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz -5800,
Western Digital 1TB Black -5500,
APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -7200,
Viewsonic VX2770Smh-LED -16000,
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -2000,
Logitech G400 -1500,
Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -1600,
CM 140mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900(Front),
CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900(Top).
TOTAL -1,23,400.


----------



## Myth (Dec 24, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Is it available in India?


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 2GB Graphic Card



bavusani said:


> ...
> Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition-22000,
> Corsair Neutron GTX 240GB -15300,
> Corsair 300R -4200,
> ...


Dude, go through the thread before suggesting a rig. That rig is yours (with minor changes) and is quite different from what OP requires. 
Why downgrade the cpu,cabinet and the cooler ? 
A 22k GPU doesn't fit into a 135k gaming budget, unless you add two of those. 
240GB SSD is pretty useless and unnecessarily expensive when 120GB can do the job at a reasonable price.


----------

